# Tai Chi for cows



## TimoS (May 13, 2008)

Sometimes hippies are funny, eventhough they rarely mean to be 

http://www.metro.co.uk/news/article.html?in_article_id=142597&in_page_id=34


----------



## terryl965 (May 13, 2008)

Whatever works for each person and of course the cows.


----------



## theletch1 (May 13, 2008)

Think Kobe beef.  I'm not sure if the dairy cattle are getting anything out of it or not but the japanese beef cattle sure get something from rub downs with sake.  Yummy!

Question though.  He's doing this to increase productivity... a decidedly capitalistic concept in that he's taking advantage of the cows for his profit.  Can he be a hippie and a profiteering capitalist at the same time?:roflmao:


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 13, 2008)

Well, I guess if you want to increase productivity using CMA.... Taiji is likely to work better than say Sanda or Xingyiquan if your talking cows....


----------



## Tez3 (May 13, 2008)

I saw him being interviewed on the television, he's not a hippie at all. I don't know if you are aware but not that long ago we had a horrendous outbreak of Foot and Mouth disease which meant thousands and thousands of livestock were destroyed. Many farmers lost their entire herds many bred by them and of long pedigrees, many farmers went bankrupt or lost the will to farm any more. Some committed suicide.
It was an awful time if you lived in the country, there were palls of smoke and the stench of burning carcases everywhere as huge funeral pyres were lit to destroy what for the most part were healthy animals.
The farmers who restocked and started again now have to do what they can to survive, if this is what this farmer has to do to get increased production he'll do it. The price of milk isn't high and it's hard to survive as a dairy farmer.
Farmers here, as I suspect everywhere, are a very stoic and hardworking lot not given to fancies so if he says it works I don't doubt it.
I should add it wasn't just cows that were destroyed, it was most farm livestock. It was awful seeing empty field everywhere.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2001_UK_foot_and_mouth_crisis


----------



## theletch1 (May 14, 2008)

Yes, I remember the news regarding how bad the British farmers had it for what seems like a very long time.  I don't envy them in the least.  However, this was posted in the Comedy cafe and as such we were simply having what I'm sure all involved considered a little harmless fun.


----------



## Tez3 (May 14, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Yes, I remember the news regarding how bad the British farmers had it for what seems like a very long time. I don't envy them in the least. However, this was posted in the Comedy cafe and as such we were simply having what I'm sure all involved considered a little harmless fun.


 

_I appreciate that of course_ but one of the farmers who committed suicide was the dairy farmer next door to me. It just seemed to me people were making fun of someone who'd had a hard time and was trying anything to survive. I understand the comedy value to people outside the UK though.


----------

